# Unresponsive 222k remote



## jussi (Aug 7, 2008)

The screen which comes on when turning on the TV for the first time in the day says to hit select to watch TV. The select button on the TV1 remote for tuner 1 does not do anything. It is necessary to open the door on the receiver and push that select button. This is taking place on a replacement receiver which was to correct the same problem on the first 222K receiver. I have been talked through the so called procedures by Dish support people several times but it appears that we are not solving the problem. Once the select button on the receiver is pressed it seems as though the remote operates correctly.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

What happens if you press the select button before turning the TV on?


----------



## jussi (Aug 7, 2008)

I have tried to press the select button before turning the TV on and that seems to help. I suspect the underlying problem is that the TV is emitting IR radiation which is interfering with the IR signals from the remote to the Dish receiver. After everything is on for awhile the Dish remote seems to function as it should and the Dish receiver responds as it should.
I think that Dish is aware of this problem but their support people via telephone don't acknowledge it.


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot (Jul 16, 2006)

jussi said:


> I have tried to press the select button before turning the TV on and that seems to help. I suspect the underlying problem is that the TV is emitting IR radiation which is interfering with the IR signals from the remote to the Dish receiver. After everything is on for awhile the Dish remote seems to function as it should and the Dish receiver responds as it should.
> I think that Dish is aware of this problem but their support people via telephone don't acknowledge it.


We had a 222 (non-K variety) which behaved somewhat similarly and was replaced twice and still had the same problem. As you correctly suspect, the problem was IR overload, radiating from the TV (a Sony Bravia). I have since come to learn this is a common anomaly w/Sony Bravia sets.

However, we later replaced the 222 with a 211K which seems immune to the problem. Therefore my own suspicion is the 222 IR detector is defective or of poor quality or such marginally poor design as to be highly susceptible to IR energy swamping, rendering it inoperable. The fact that other receivers (ie, the 211k) are not similarly affected points to the 222 as defective and not the television. This is only my opinion.

While we still had the 222 I put a CFL-friendly IR extender kit on the 222 (fully covering the onboard detector w/electrical tape so that only the IR extender could be seen by it) and found that this too solved the problem.

.


----------



## jussi (Aug 7, 2008)

As a follow up to my original post I would like to mention that an excellent Dish support staff member finally understood my IR interference problem. The solution was a new 21.0 IR/UHF PRO remote (no charge-2nd day air)from Dish which I reconfigured from being an IR remote to a UHF remote. The UHF remote now controls TV1 without a glitch. The reconfiguration involved removing the 2 module from the bottom front of the remote and turning it over to the side that says 1 and then reinstalling it so that the 1 shows. Also verify that the switch in the battery compartment is in the IR/UHF position. It is then necessary to go through the procedure by which the receiver and remote recognize each other. This procedure should work for the ViP 222, ViP222k,ViP622 DVR, ViP722DVR and ViP722k receivers according to my understanding.


----------

